# Grilled Stilton on Raisin Bread



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

Just copied the recipe for this at FTV, courtesy of Bob Blumer, Surreal Gourmet and wanted to share it.  I will make it, only with gorgonzola

Grilled Raisin Bread, Stilton and Pear Dessertwich

1 Tbs butter
1 ripe pear, cored and sliced thin (if your pear is not ripe, saute slices in 1 Tbs of butter over medium heat for 5 minutes until tender, or use canned it says)
3 oz Stilton, sliced or crumbled finely
4 slices  raisin bread (ideally cinnamon raisin)

Divide ingredients in half and assemble two sandwiches.

Melt butter in saute poan over medium low heat.  When butter melted place both sandwiches in pan, cover and cook for two minutes on each side, or until browned like a conventional grilled cheese sandwich.  Keep a watchful eye on the pan when cooking these dessertwiches, raisin bread will begin to burn only moments after it is browned to perfection.  Remove from pan and slice each sandwich diagonally into 4 triangles.  Serve immediately, ideally with Port.


----------

